# Best Way to Move Stuff



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

What's the best way to move household belongings to TJ? Is it better to move everything in a few trips or all at one time? 

Also, will I be able to bring my plants (geraniums and succulents) into TJ?


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello. From what I have read bringing plants into MX is a no-no.


----------



## ashtin (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't answer your questions, but I am curious to see the answers. I have plants too, I haven't even thought about what I would do with them when I move away.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Best way to move "stuff." Don't move it. Leave it behind.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Moving companies are VERY EXPENSIVE as they have to get all kinds of customs documents so the best thing to do, as mentioned, is LEAVE YOUR STUFF BEHIND. When I moved across the border, I only moved BOXES and I kept them in a storage facility in Chula Vista for a month only and every time crossed the border, I moved a few boxes. It is much cheaper to just buy large stuff because if you get the "red light" at the border you will have to pay customs tax. Any kind of plans are prohibited just as they are prohibited to bring into the U.S. due to agricultural issues.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't plan to leave anything behind. I have a minivan, and will be moving everything but the heavy furniture in it. Paying customs tax on what I own,will be much less than having to buy everything again, which I can't afford to do.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

tijuanahopeful said:


> ............ Paying customs tax on what I own,will be much less than having to buy everything again, which I can't afford to do.


The duty, packing materials and moving company charges may surprise you. The minivan will be OK for small, boxed stuff and you are entitled to bring in such a load, once you have obtained your residente temporal visa card (not just the authorization in your passport), but if you want to ship or transport another load, the red light awaits.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Where did get the idea that I was using a moving company? I won't be shipping anything, and the few heavy items that I have will be moved in a friend's truck. My minivan is actually on a truck chassis, and hold way more than small boxed stuff.

I don't need a residente temporal visa card to live in Tijuana.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

tijuanahopeful said:


> I don't need a residente temporal visa card to live in Tijuana.


My recollection is that, yes, you will need to apply for, qualify for ... and receive permission of the federal government to establish your residency in Tijuana. If I'm mistaken I'm assuming someone will point that out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Longford said:


> My recollection is that, yes, you will need to apply for, qualify for ... and receive permission of the federal government to establish your residency in Tijuana. If I'm mistaken I'm assuming someone will point that out.


From what I've been told, it's not necessary.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> My recollection is that, yes, you will need to apply for, qualify for ... and receive permission of the federal government to establish your residency in Tijuana. If I'm mistaken I'm assuming someone will point that out.


Maybe tijuanahopeful is planning to reside in Mexico on a tourist card and will just return to the border every 180 days to get a new one.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe tijuanahopeful is planning to reside in Mexico on a tourist card and will just return to the border every 180 days to get a new one.


Maybe. I hope not. Doing that would circumvent the intent of the law and, IMO, be illegal.


----------



## alexdz (Nov 18, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> ...you are entitled to bring in such a load, once you have obtained your residente temporal visa card (not just the authorization in your passport)...


Wow is that right? So besides hoping I don't get flagged for an inappropriate TIP at the border I may also have to pay duty on stuff I thought would be exempt? No matter, I'm not bringing much.

Maybe I should plan on spending some weeks down there while the house is on the market...


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moving "Stuff" to T.J.*

Hi;

Been there done that before.

All you have to say if you get the "Red Light" is that you've rented a place and where for ______long. That you are taking some personal stuff with you that will be with you for the length of your renting. Or if you're staying at a friends our acquantenances house tell them that and where. Each person is allowed to take a PC or Lap Top, sporting goods equipment, personal clothes, bedding, etc. without having to pay Customs Duty.

I would take non plant things first. Anything valuable even if used you might want to stop at some second hand store and get them to place a value on it on one of their sales slips with name of Company and phone number on it - so it looks like an official estimate. This includes things like used T.V.'s valuable stereos etc. That way if you do get the Red Light you can show them what you have and if they say anything needs to have "Customs Tax" paid for they will generally take your written estimate over their guessing at the value. While there then ask them about the plants. When we moved over 10 years ago to Baja they would not allow plants to be taken across from USA. Also break up bringing your clothes across in multiple trips too. They didn't allow wardrobes full of clothes as that was the way Cartels were moving guns into Mexico, hidden in the stacks of clothing.

You have a lot higher probability of being flagged over to the Customs Lanes to be asked questions and look into your van that those in just a regular car. So, do not take the plants with you on your first visit until asking the actual Aduana Agents in the Aduana Lanes. Most of them speak some pretty decent English.

People take pieces of furniture, clothes, sporting goods, their own personal computers across the border every day into Northern Baja. And, all without having to pay Customs Duty on it. Remember; no guns, not even a bullet, and no long knives either.

If you get stopped with the Red Light and they ask you why you did not declare?
Just tell them it's all used "personal goods" for your temporary move to Northern Baja and you heard that was permissable, and that you will be taking the same stuff out of Mexico when you move back.



Just keep on making some trips.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Very few (I mean very few) people who live in Tijuana, Rosarito or Ensenada get tourist cards. I've lived there 2 years and never had a tourist card and never been asked for one as well. A passport is more important if crossing the border than tourist cards for those living near the border.


----------

